# Goku's Tail-less Bum



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I know LizardGirl was interested in seeing Goku's tail-less booty, and perhaps a few other members are also curious what a hedgehog's booty looks like without a tail. 
We think his mother got it when cleaning him off right after birth. 
So here are a few pictures of Goku's bottom, that dark spot above his anus is where he tail should be.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Huh! How weird but cute! Once it heals, it will look like he was just born without one. :lol: 

I'd also assume mother took an extra munch... how funny. Hope it wasn't painful.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It's actually healed already. There isn't even excessive scar tissue that I can feel in the area.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My Smokey's tail used to look similar to that most of the time. If I pushed on the skin on either side of the brown area, his tail would pop out. It's like he had extra skin back there and his tail would disappear into it. :lol:


----------

